# Handy-Abo, wie kündigen ohne den Anbieter zu kennen??



## Lizzy83 (6 November 2011)

HILFE!! Habe dummerweise meine Handynr im Internet bei einem für mich interesssanten Frage-Antwort-Spiel eingegeben. Daraufhin bekam ich eine SMS, die ich leider gelöscht habe. Jetzt wird mir regelmäßig Geld vom handy abgezogen. Aber ich weiß nicht von wem?! Wie komme ich da wieder raus?

LG Lizzy


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2011)

Welcher Anbieter ist es denn?


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2011)

Deine Handynummer ist Prepaid, oder? Wenn du damit noch nicht im Portal deines Anbieters angemeldet bist, dann solltest du dich nun registrieren. Über diese Registrierung könntest du über den Support in deine Buchungen Einblick nehmen und dann wirds einfach. Hast du aber einen Postpaid-Vertrag, dann stehts bei den Details auf der Rechnung.


----------

